# Costa Linda Beach Resort - Aruba vacation



## jaym (Apr 16, 2012)

I only own at MMC, so have an Interval Intl. account through Marriott.

So, for our wedding anniversary early 2013, we hope travel to Aruba to spend several days to one full week on Eagle Beach area and Costa Linda looks great. 
We would then reserve the remainder of our time at the high rise area, Surf Club, using Marriott. 

I do have an active "wish" listed on TUG but what's the best way to obtain Costa Linda Resort as I don't really see anything listed in Interval, no access to RCI? 
I did look into it but Divi Golf Village seems difficult and expensive to rent from owners.

Redweek has very little listed so far is it too early? What have others done to obtain Costa Linda? appreciate any thoughts from TUGers...


----------



## tashamen (Apr 16, 2012)

Costa Linda does trade through II as well as RCI.  You likely won't see anything online but need to put in an ongoing request for it.


----------



## sun&fun (Apr 16, 2012)

If you are considering rental rather than exchange, the Costa Linda website has  a section of private rentals where owners list their weeks.  http://www.costalinda-aruba.com/


----------



## jaym (Apr 17, 2012)

sun&fun said:


> If you are considering rental rather than exchange, the Costa Linda website has  a section of private rentals where owners list their weeks.  http://www.costalinda-aruba.com/




 Thanks to you and tashamen for responding.

[Renting/soliciting in the discussion forums is not permitted. - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## arubachuck (Apr 17, 2012)

[Renting in the discussion forums is not permitted. - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## jaym (Apr 17, 2012)

[Renting in the discussion forums is not permitted. - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## lvhmbh (Apr 18, 2012)

If you go to the Costa Linda website www.costalinda-aruba.com there is a place that says resort layout.  Click on that and you can see the location of all units.  You might also try the rental boards at www.aruba-bb.com and www.aruba.com as some of us owners put our rentals up there.


----------



## lvhmbh (Apr 18, 2012)

Alot of people who own Costa Linda own multiple weeks.  We started out with 3 but alot start out with one, then go two, etc.  We have 37.


----------



## jaym (Apr 18, 2012)

[Renting/soliciting rentals in the discussion forums is not permitted. - DeniseM Moderator]


----------

